#ubuntu-my 2010-11-15
<pabs3> OT question: is there any way to get a power adaptor in the KL airport (low cost terminal)?
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-17
<bigbird> 2/detach
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-18
<mnajem> MySecurity, 
<mnajem> SuMarDi, 
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-20
<ApOgEE-> salam all
<ApOgEE-> hi JoeMaverickSett 
<ApOgEE-> hi alip-- faizul Alternator jipang_menjerit Katie-CentOS lobak LowKey mnajem MySecurity salax- SuMarDi w00fw00f 
<ApOgEE-> hehehehe...
<ApOgEE-> semua senyap je 
<ApOgEE-> tido pagi sabtu
<ApOgEE-> hi hyperair 
<ApOgEE-> wusup mate?
<hyperair> hello ApOgEE-
<hyperair> i'm trying to speed up my boot
<ApOgEE-> how are you doing?
<hyperair> takes 5 minutes
<ApOgEE-> oh wow... 5 minutes? that's too long man
<ApOgEE-> which hardware/
<ApOgEE-> ?
<hyperair> yeah that's really too long
<hyperair> my laptop
<hyperair> lenovo y410
<hyperair> brb going to try something
<mnajem> hi
<ApOgEE-> hi mnajem 
<ApOgEE-> yo mypapitsux 
<ApOgEE-> long time no see
<SuMarDi> yo
<abu_> aloo..
<ApOgEE-> alo abu_ 
<ApOgEE-> yo unitedpotsmokers 
<unitedpotsmokers> yo ApOgEE-  my fren
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat hari raya 
<unitedpotsmokers> susahnya nak jumpa y all semua, bz selalu
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe
<ApOgEE-> selamat hari raya
<ApOgEE-> unitedpotsmokers, memang bizi.. nak wat camne
<unitedpotsmokers> x apa lah ApOgEE- 
<unitedpotsmokers> aku mengerti
<unitedpotsmokers> msg cam ni pun ok, kurang2 aku tau y all masih hidup
<unitedpotsmokers> kekekekekekeke
<unitedpotsmokers> :p
<ApOgEE-> hehe... hidup lagi
<ApOgEE-> diorang semua dah layan pesbuk je sekarang
<ApOgEE-> mana nak layan dah irc ni
<ApOgEE-> lebih2 lagi master SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE-> hehehehehe
<ApOgEE-> sifu faizul pun begitu
<ApOgEE-> muahahahaa....
<ApOgEE-> kalo tak caye, cuba ko ping kat facebook dia, mesti laju je jawab
<ApOgEE-> w00fw00f, 
<ApOgEE-> w00fw00f, 
<ApOgEE-> waa... senang betul aku nak w00fw00f .. tekan w dan tab je
<ApOgEE-> kehkehkeh
<ApOgEE-> unitedpotsmokers, hehe
<unitedpotsmokers> hehe
<unitedpotsmokers> sorry bro
<unitedpotsmokers> tak perasan bro reply tadi
<unitedpotsmokers> maklum la desktop aku ni ada 10
<unitedpotsmokers> kekeke
<unitedpotsmokers> ApOgEE-, sihat ke sekarang?
<unitedpotsmokers> ni, maverick meerkat, tak buat release party ke
<unitedpotsmokers> SuMarDi, baju2 polo x buat dah ke
<unitedpotsmokers> baju polo "jaunty jackalope" tu pun mcm nak lusuh dah bro
<ApOgEE-> hehe
<ApOgEE-> unitedpotsmokers, diorg baru nak discuss maverick punya party
<unitedpotsmokers> ooo
<unitedpotsmokers> buat kat time square ke kat mana
<unitedpotsmokers> lama tak jumpa y all semua
<unitedpotsmokers> ada sorang lagi 
<unitedpotsmokers> gundev mana dia 
<unitedpotsmokers> aku lupa nickname dia
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE-: w00t w00t..sori lambat respon
<unitedpotsmokers> kalu kursus adobe biasa berapa lama org buat ek
<unitedpotsmokers> photoshop
<ApOgEE-> eh dah keluar dah mamat tu?
<bigbird> salam
<bigbird> apa khabar bos2 sekalian
<bigbird> semua tidur ke
<sweemeng> 'sup
<mnajem> salam all
<mnajem> mypapitsux, mypapit 
<mnajem> MySecurity, SuMarDi 
<mnajem> faizul, 
<mypapitsux> wtf mnajem 
<mnajem> hoh
<mnajem> berenang ke
<mypapitsux> mnajem, surfing
<mypapitsux> mnajem, tgh cari idea nak buat experiment kecil2an..
<mypapitsux> mnajem, mau submit ke ieee
<mnajem> oo
<mnajem> aku tgh main XMPP client ni on console
<mnajem> nak try gune googletalk on console jek
<mnajem> huhuh
<mypapit> mnajem, wtf
<mypapit> mnajem, pakai client apa?
<mypapit> apa nama client tu
<mnajem> python based
<mnajem> python-xmpp
<mnajem> bitlbee
<mnajem> +irssi
<mypapit> mnajem, oo proxy guna bitlbee
<mypapit> icic
<mypapit> connect irssi, masuk biltbee, lepas tu googletalk
<mypapit> wtf
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-21
<angrybird> test
<angrybird> mypapit, 
<angrybird> faizul, 
<mypapit> wtf angrybird 
<mypapit> angrybird, apsal jd angrybird pulak?
<angrybird> psl aku dah abis main game tu
<angrybird> kick ass game
<angrybird> mypapit, 
<angrybird> SuMarDi, 
<mypapit> hoi angrybird 
<mypapit> angrybird, tak tido lg ke????
<angrybird> mypapit, blum
<mypapit> angrybird, haha
<mypapit> angrybird, buat apa tak tido lg
<mypapit> angrybird, procrastinate? ?
<angrybird> ?
<angrybird> procrastinate?
<angrybird> procrastinate apekah
<angrybird> utk tido ke
<angrybird> aku baru makan ni
<angrybird> lambat
<angrybird> tunggu hadam jap
<angrybird> lagipun biasa tido 12-1pg
<mypapit> angrybird, wtf.. masih jaga?
<angrybird> taK
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-14
<Faizul> hi SuMarDi 
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-15
<sweemeng> 0/
<sweemeng> yo mate
<ApOgEE> yoyo
<ApOgEE> yo sweemeng 
<sweemeng> hi ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sweemeng> Starting with IceCreamSandwich, the Android Open-Source Project can't be used from pure source code only, and requires additional hardware-related proprietary libraries to run, specifically for hardware graphics acceleration.
 * sweemeng still waiting ice cream sandwich
<sweemeng> https://twitter.com/#!/cyanogen/status/136313427248431104
<sweemeng> 2 month wait
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: 
<wisevoyager> huhu..
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: wimax tu x sama ngan 3G modem ke?
<wisevoyager> letih da goole X jumpa2 lg solution wiggy modem aku nih
<ApOgEE> bak sini aku tengok wiggy modem tu...
<ApOgEE> ada link?
<wisevoyager> rugi btoi rasa langgan benda ni
<wisevoyager> link ape tu?
<wisevoyager> green packet uh-235 usb modem..,
<wisevoyager> http://www.google.com.my/imgres?q=uh235usb+modem+greenpacket&hl=en&biw=1024&bih=653&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=ePUpI6lTerSDMM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mybroadbandnews.com/2010/11/p1-offer-new-superwiggy.html&docid=UX51wRXaed5JuM&imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_DfUnyLVNYD4/TNkJ8NXOrwI/AAAAAAAABJw/Z_NcQjjQgLY/s1600/greenpacket_uh_wimax_modem.jpg&w=500&h=513&ei=V0fCTuv2LobprQeUoenmCw&zoom=1
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: kalo cucuk kat USB, dia kuar apa kat dmesg / lsusb?
<wisevoyager> tak leh nak buat skrg sbb tgh guna modem ni dgn win XP
<wisevoyager> :(
<ApOgEE> lol
<wisevoyager> tu la pasal
<ApOgEE> camne nak tolong...
<ApOgEE> apa nama barang tu?
<wisevoyager> kat buntu X leh so kena gna win xp le..
<ApOgEE> model/brand apa?
<wisevoyager> uh235 usb modem @ wiggy modem p1
<wisevoyager> greenpacket
<ApOgEE> wiggy tu mmg brand dia ke, atau yg P1 (re)brand?
<ApOgEE> itu barang bukan m'sia made kan?
<wisevoyager> wiggy tu nama dia keluaran greenpackt yg diambik oleh p1
<wisevoyager> ni link, http://www.google.com.my/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=653&q=uh235+greenpacket+usb+modem&gbv=2&oq=uh235+greenpacket+usb+modem&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=1709l17514l0l18721l29l25l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0
<wisevoyager> bukan yg gedabak besor tu.,
<ApOgEE> hmm.. mac buleh pakai ke barang tu?
<ApOgEE> dia connect kat windows guna apa?
<ApOgEE> ppp?
<wisevoyager> kat mac& windows aja jalan, kat ubuntu X leh
<wisevoyager> kat luar negara benda ni panggil qubee
<wisevoyager> model sama uh235
<wisevoyager> dlm usb modem ni da ready driver win & mac tp linux X de lak
<ApOgEE> aha..
<ApOgEE> aku dah jumpa
<ApOgEE> somehow ada orang jumpa dia punya driver .deb package
<ApOgEE> green-packet-wimax-usb_1.12-3_i386.deb
<wisevoyager> ok, thanks Ap0gEE, 9ti aku cuba.. :D
<wisevoyager> sudo jom solat maghrib.,
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/139831
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-16
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> hi ApOgEE 
<sweemeng> boredom overload
<ApOgEE> how come?
<sweemeng> tak banyak benda kena buat
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> masyuk, takpe
<sweemeng> =.=
<ApOgEE> wb ejat 
<ejat> morning .. 
<ApOgEE> monin
<ejat> bz kah ? 
<ejat> alhamdulillah .. akhirnya .. our loco get approved gak 
<ejat> thanks to u 
<ApOgEE> yup, bizi
<ApOgEE> alhamdulillah, thanks to you too!
<sweemeng> MOAR ACTIVITY!!!!
<ejat> yeah .. +1 sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> any scheduled activity?
<sweemeng> bimonthly is easy for everyone
<sweemeng> tak jadi meetup physical
<sweemeng> hangout google+ pun jadi la
<sweemeng> tutorial ke
<sweemeng> if need place, itrain is a community friend
<sweemeng> just make sure you have a agenda
<ejat> opsss 
<ejat> mana askar2 platun baru yang anda recruit ? :)
<ejat> ApOgEE = mentor .. mentee nye ?
<ejat> gathering @ meetup malam jumaat / this weekend after mozillacamp asia
<ejat> andi from ubuntu-id coming 
<ejat> nigelb also coming
<ApOgEE> setuju dengan sweemeng 
<sweemeng> or hackerspacekl also can
<ApOgEE> ejat, takde askar pun?... poyo2 je semua... takde pun yg tampil kedepan
<ApOgEE> aku bagi task simple gilebabas kat milis untuk sync report tu dgn activity pun takde sapa berani
<ApOgEE> cerita je gedebang2 nak contribute to community, nak belajar...
<ApOgEE> orang nak ajar pun tanak...
<ApOgEE> takkan nak suruh cikgu melutut cari anak murid?
<ApOgEE> hahahaha... lawak sungguh
<ApOgEE> ejat, ... so, shutdefakap je lah aku... tu pasal aku senyap je, malas nak berkata2 sgt dah kat FB tu
<ApOgEE> nanti kalo aku free, aku sambung ler kerja tergendala aku dlm community
<ApOgEE> nanti kalo aku free, aku sambung ler kerja tergendala aku dlm community
<ApOgEE> skrg tgh bizi juga
<ejat> hmm .. 
<ejat> i pun bz tahap gaban ... 
<ejat> kalah suria perkasa itam 
<ApOgEE> hehehe... so, selesaikan dulu tugas2 penting untuk keselamatan poket dan keberasapan dapur rumah anda
<ApOgEE> lepas tu, baru boleh berkomuniti-niti
<ejat> samo la kite 
<sweemeng> http://www.dzone.com/links/r/collection_of_software_laws.html
<sweemeng> freedom day 23rd dec
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-17
<Piju> SuMarDi, hehe
<sweemeng_> yo
<Piju> sweemeng_, hows hackerspacekl ?
<sweemeng_> oh yeah!!!
<sweemeng_> not sure what to say
<sweemeng_> haah
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-20
<mrJawa> salam
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-12
<unitedpotsmokers> selamat pagi semua
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari semua
<fairuz_> excalibr: slamat ghari
<fairuz_> *tghari
<excalibr> fairuz_: jemput makan murukku
<fairuz> excalibr: sila2
<fairuz> excalibr: tak balik lg ka :D
<excalibr> fairuz: kenapa cpt sgt nak balik..kita seduttt dulu
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> fairuz: ko ada ppa sendiri ke
<fairuz> ppa main2 je
<fairuz> test2 dulu
<excalibr> aku nak tanya psl proses build deb di ppa tu
<fairuz> sila la tanya, kalau aku ingat aku boleh la jawap
<excalibr> so kita upload deb rules..
<excalibr> ppa tlg compile&build?
<fairuz> ppa ni maksud ko launchpad punya build system tu ke
<excalibr> atau kita kena build sndiri kat machine kita pastu upload deb tu?
<excalibr> launchpad
<fairuz> Kalau ko nak build sendiri kat pc ko pun boleh
<fairuz> Selalunya build sendiri dulu, pastu kalau success
<fairuz> baru upload kat launchpad
<fairuz> dia akan build lg, septtnye takde problem la time tu
<fairuz> sebab kalau tiap2 kali kalau ada problem ko nak upload baru, pastu nak tunggu dia build, mkn masa jugak
<fairuz> tapi make sure kalau ko build kat pc ko tu, dalam chroot la
<fairuz> kira dia akan ikut deb rules yg ko specify
<excalibr> dia build dgn segera ke atau ada queue apa
<fairuz> baru ko tau dep apa yg perlu etc
<fairuz> ada kena tunggu kalau launchpad tu, server dia semua orang kongsi
<excalibr> mmmm
<fairuz> tu aku cadangkan build kat pc ko dulu
<fairuz> tujuan build nak kasi takde dep problem je
<excalibr> ye betul gak
<fairuz> excalibr: nak buat packaging utk software ape
<excalibr> takda la..igt nak custom compile wine utk guna kat headless server aku tapi machine tu semput sgt
<fairuz> oh
<fairuz> kalau ko je nak guna, package jadi deb je la
<fairuz> takyah ppa pun takpe
<excalibr> oh..tak perlu ppa ke klu nak guna launchpad build system tu?
<fairuz> perlu, tapi kenapa ko nak jugak pakai LP punya build system tu?
<excalibr> sebab aku takda processing power
<excalibr> dulu aku compile wine nak dekat sejam baru siap
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> oo nak buat multithreading pun sejam gak? 
<fairuz> ke mmg pc satu core :D
<fairuz> excalibr: ^
<excalibr> dual core tapi as good as satu core la time load tinggi lol..
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> try la upload terus kat LP tu 
<fairuz> kalau dah siap, dia akan anta emel pttnye
<fairuz> kalau ada error ke ape
<fairuz> excalibr: ko nak terus buat kat prod. server ke.. huhu takde debug server ke, takpun dev server ke
<fairuz> helo penreturns 
<excalibr> :D
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<excalibr> fairuz: benda yg boring :D
<fairuz> excalibr: :)
<fairuz> excalibr: sysadmin kan? nnt bleh la ajar aku setup home-made server?
<fairuz> wb mypapit
<excalibr> oh sifu fairuz..
<excalibr> aku takda apa yg boleh diajar..
<fairuz> excalibr: mesti la ada. aku benda2 server ni supernoob. Tak pernah tau.
<excalibr> lies
<fairuz> excalibr: aku backgroun electronic kot, mana pernah tau benda2 network ni :(
<excalibr> ye bg electronic tapi buat soft engineering
<excalibr> org yg main dgn soft engineering ni mesti dia tau psl server
<excalibr> kan kan
<fairuz> mane ade
<fairuz> ko suruh aku hack kernel tau la aku
<fairuz> benda2 network mana aku belaja langsung
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> tengok la camna..aku bukan reti sgt pun
<excalibr> biasa2 jer
<fairuz_> excalibr: ada lg ka.. esok cuti :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-13
<excalibr> fairuz_: oo..cuti sempena apa?
<mypapit> fairuz, wtf
<excalibr> fairuz: 
<excalibr> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1316we/thank_you_canonical_for_adding_helpful_details/c700y1c
<excalibr> Title: Emwat1024 comments on Thank you Canonical for adding helpful details
<fairuz_> excalibr: bukan mesia cuti deepavali ke
<fairuz_> ke bila cuti deepavali?
<fairuz_> excalibr: Aku tak sure kalau orang buat undi, lagi ramai suka unity ke tak
<excalibr> hari ni lah
<excalibr> fairuz_: 50-50 kot..aku tak faham kenapa org suka sgt classic gnome shell
 * fairuz_ suka
<excalibr> caitt
<fairuz_> :)
<excalibr> unity ftw?
<excalibr> aha
<fairuz_> haha aku kat rumah pakai unity
<fairuz_> kat opis pakai gnome-fallback (classic)
<excalibr> kalau nak shell style cam gnome classic tu, might as well pakai cinnamon..
<excalibr> bagi aku lah :)
<fairuz_> pendapat peribadi aku, susah nak track opened application kalau pakai unity. Kalau pakai classic, ko boleh nampak app apa ko tgh bukak eventhough ko tgh bukak 6 terminal.. boleh tekan je mana terminal yg kita nak. Senang cita, aku memerlukan taskbar, bukan dock :)
<fairuz_> aku bukan benci unity pun, aku pakai je kat rumah.. cuma untuk kerja, tak sesuai sebab dia fancy sangat.
<excalibr> maksud ko takda window list?
<fairuz_> sama la leceh dia window list tu
<fairuz_> kena tekan sana sini
<fairuz_> kalau taskbar, aku bleh nampak aku tgh bukak apa.. kalau dia tengah kelip2 ke apa ke.
<fairuz_> Tapi aku setuju je ubuntu pakai unity untuk tarik user
<fairuz_> mmg nampak lawa, fancy
<excalibr> oh tasks management..yg tu mmg aku setuju..nak switching task tu menyusahkan
<fairuz_> tu la
<fairuz_> sbb tu pakai kat rumah aku pakai unity
<fairuz_> menyusahkan pun takpe
<fairuz_> kat opis tensen jugak 
<fairuz_> bukan aku tak try, dah try, lepas sejam, tensen tuka balik keke
<excalibr> hehe
<fairuz_> aku paksa jugak pakai unity kat rumah, sebab selalunya kita rasa leceh sbb benda baru.. lama2 selalunya dah ok.. tapi setelah beberapa bulan.......
<excalibr> aku rasa dev unity skrg ni lebih fokus pada backend dia kot..
<excalibr> sebab tu kot after new release, takda feature baru yg most users ternanti2
<fairuz_> mungkin la
<fairuz_> sbb dia baru lg nak tunggu dia matured tu lama lg tu
<excalibr> haha..nak propose cdgn minimize task button dgn click pun sampai skrg dlm debate lagi
<excalibr> kalau idea se simple camtu pun tak lepas-lepas..tak tau la bila boleh tengok improvement on task management dlm unity
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> so fairuz..
<excalibr> aku dgr ko baca komik
<fairuz> aa la
<fairuz> ada org tak baca komik ke :D
<excalibr> komik aper tu
<excalibr> err..cont dlm pm :D
<fairuz> komik biasa, naruto, bleach, one piece dengan fairy tail :)
<excalibr> aah..weekly jump comic :)
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> mari mengoding! lama tak coding ni, banyak dah lupa benda basic.
<excalibr> fairuz: ko ada side project apa-apa tak
<fairuz> excalibr: sideproject dalam kerja, or side project luar dari kerja?
<excalibr> luar kerja..projek masa lapang
<excalibr> selain rpi tu
<fairuz> sejak aku kerja ni takde sangat..
<fairuz> dulu ada jugak amik freelance buat sistem web.. (luar bidang aku, tapi aku minat buat sistem web dulu)
<excalibr> sistem web? camna tu
<fairuz> buat kedai online, pastu ada buat sistem handle billboard, etc ada la beberapa time student dulu
<excalibr> fairuz: sistem handle billboard..menarik tu
<fairuz> aku tlg sikit2 je, bukan buat semua pun. Sekarang ni dah lupa terus php keke
<excalibr> fairuz: robot2 pernah main?
<ejat> fairuz: apa bikin
<fairuz_> ejat: tengok stream je ni :)
<ejat> owh
<ejat> stream pe
<fairuz_> game starcraft :D
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> owh
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-14
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.52 seconds from shah`
<fairuz> nexus 4!
<fairuz> siot laju gila sold out
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-15
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<fairuz> siot tak sempat beli nexus 4 keke
<excalibr> woo
<excalibr> dah keluar erk
<excalibr> asal tak sampat
<fairuz> sejam kluar terus habis
<fairuz> gila
<fairuz> Kat google play pun sold out
<fairuz> lagi laku dari goreng pisang ni
<excalibr> ramai ke org queue? ntah2 store ko pegi tu ada 10unit je kot
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> uit fairuz
<excalibr> minta tlg sikit boleh?
<fairuz> excalibr: tlg ape 
<fairuz> kalau boleh tlg aku tlg
<fairuz> ramai la org queue
<fairuz> worldwide habis problem dia
<fairuz> bukan kat sini je
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<excalibr> fairuz
<excalibr> ping
<excalibr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/1074923
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1074923 in iptables (Ubuntu) "iptables-save doesn't write --hex-string pattern correctly" [Undecided,New]
<excalibr> Title: Bug #1074923 “iptables-save doesn't write --hex-string pattern ...” : Bugs : [...]
<excalibr> tlg mark "it affects me too" ^^
<fairuz> hehe igt nak suruh tlg fix bug tu
<fairuz> keke
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> bugs tu dah lama fixed dlm new upstream release..tapi ubuntu je stuck dgn versi lama tu
<fairuz> kejap je nak fix tu patutnye
<fairuz> yg tukang pakej nya sorang je
<excalibr> fairuz: mmg..
<excalibr> launchpad ni kalau sorg je user yg report dia tak alert maintainers ke
<fairuz> excalibr: alert je
<excalibr> ugh.. fairuz baca saje tapi tak mark lol
<fairuz> jap, aku tgh kekecohan ni
<fairuz> excalibr: bak mai link tu balik
<excalibr> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/1074923
<excalibr> fairuz ^^
<excalibr> ko tukar irc client ke
<fairuz> tak still pakai pidgin tapi kat windows
<fairuz> kena restart ubuntu
<fairuz> apa ntah leak, jadi takde memory
<excalibr> dia suruh tukar ke weechat ler tu
<excalibr> haha
<fairuz> status:                       New → Confirmed       
<excalibr> ha..kan dah kata
<fairuz> dah confirmed pun tak semestinya maintainer dia tengok keke
<fairuz> tapi aku tengok tak byk pun bug2
<fairuz> maybe dia rajin la kot
<excalibr> at least report tu dia escalate status
<excalibr> ^^
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> sapa maintainer dia
<fairuz> https://launchpad.net/~jdstrand
<excalibr> Title: Jamie Strandboge in Launchpad
<excalibr> roger
<excalibr> helo r00t__ 
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-16
<shah`> hai
<excalibr> iah
<excalibr> helo angch 
<angch> excalibr: yo.
<excalibr> angch: nk tanya psl squid boleh tak? :D
<angch> excalibr: shoot. tapi saya proxy (haha) bagi google sja :P
<excalibr> dah puas google la ni tapi still tak faham
<excalibr> pasal refresh_pattern directive
<excalibr> yg lm-factor tu
<angch> excalibr: versi squid apa?
<excalibr> 3
<angch> ah... lm = Last Modified.
<excalibr> http://etutorials.org/Server+Administration/Squid.+The+definitive+guide/Chapter+7.+Disk+Cache+Basics/7.7+refresh_pattern/
<excalibr> Title: 7.7 refresh_pattern :: Chapter 7. Disk Cache Basics :: Squid. The definitive gui [...]
<angch> Last Modified punya tarikh dihantar oleh server. okay?
<angch> Convert ke saat dari sekarang.
<excalibr> jap
<excalibr> diagram tu
<angch> Tarikh+Masa diretrieve = "response time". convert ke saat dari sekarang.
<excalibr> Date tu date kita akses cache objek ke
<angch> response time / last modified time = lm-factor.
<angch> or the other way round.
<angch> caveat: saya google sja. memang tak pernah try
<angch> Yup: http://etutorials.org/shared/images/tutorials/tutorial_33/SQ_0702.gif
<excalibr> ok yg saya tak faham ialah..
<angch> btw, excalibr, saya akan afk dalam sekejap lagi.
<excalibr> apa yg berlaku kalau user lain akses cache object tu kemudian..adakah fresh period tu akan berganjak kehadapan..
<angch> excalibr: tak./
<excalibr> how do you know
<angch> LM, Date, Expires tak diubah kalau user lain akses cache object tu.
<angch> :P
<angch> LM, Date, Expires semua diset bila object dimuat turun dari server sebenar.
<angch> so kalau cache object diakses (aka tak muat turun dari server) fresh period takkan diubah.
<angch> (setahu saya)
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> cerita pasal sotong ke
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> ye sotong lembut
<excalibr> HAHAHA
<fairuz> sapa ada kerja kosong? 
<excalibr> knapa..nak mencandat ke
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> http://www.cnbc.com/id/49835852
<excalibr> Title: Texas Instruments Cuts 1,700 Jobs, Winds Down Tablet Chips - CNBC
<excalibr> ouch
<fairuz> :(
<excalibr> dia dah umum list ke
<fairuz> belum lagi
<fairuz> tapi dia dah kata nak stop R&D untuk OMAP (mobile)
<fairuz> aku mmg dalam team R&D OMAP huhu
<fairuz> 99% memang sah2 kena
<excalibr> amazon kindle still nak guna omap kan?
<fairuz> kindle yang baru kluar tu pakai OMAP4
<fairuz> OMAP5 ada, tapi tak tau amazon nak pakai ke tak
<fairuz> OMAP5 ni last la kiranya
<excalibr> oo..
<excalibr> pastu ko nak gi mana pasni..tak leh cuba2 apply masuk dep R&D lain ke
<fairuz> ada utk automotif
<fairuz> tapi mcm nak balik mesia hehe
<excalibr> fairuz: sebelum tu kalau ada AP lebih boleh pass kat aku satu erk
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> fairuz: bagi aku atau sesapa yg tak pernah ada pengalaman keje oversea..org akan cakp baik duduk keje sana je..take advantages over currency exchange tapi org yg dah lama duduk kat sana maybe diorang dah bosan kot..
<excalibr> tapi keje kat msia ni pun susah jugak
<excalibr> bukan keje susah tapi susah nak idup
<fairuz> excalibr: tu la, aku dgr mcm tu jugak
<fairuz> kena cari yg pulus byk keke
<excalibr> fairuz: ada 2-3 org member aku keje kat sg..tapi duduk kat jb huhu
<fairuz> excalibr: tu mesti masyuk
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<excalibr> buka steam ingt nak main coop jap tapi tiba2 rasa nak menyedut
<fairuz> excalibr: keke
<fairuz> aku dah lama tak bukak steam
<fairuz> ada satu game je kat steam
<excalibr> bukak la..
<fairuz> ada Dota 2, tapi tak minat sangat main
<fairuz> slalu duk main starcraft je
<excalibr> dkt steam tak byk rts best2
<excalibr> maybe company of heroes
<excalibr> yg tu je la aku tau, pastu command & conquer franchais
<excalibr> dua2 aku tak main..coh tu aku ada tapi tak pernah main :D
<fairuz> :D
<kInOzAwA> ok
<excalibr> kikikinozawa
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> lalala
<excalibr> aih kInOzAwA..since bila ko pakai weechat ni
<excalibr> aha
<excalibr> http://www.fewt.com/2011/09/about-kernel-30-power-regression-myth.html
<excalibr> Title: ~/Blog: About the Kernel 3.0 "Power Regression" Myth
<kInOzAwA> dh lama aku guna weechat ape
<kInOzAwA> weechat / irssi
<kInOzAwA> haha
<excalibr> owh igtkan aku sorang je..
<kInOzAwA> dulu aku guna bitchX
<excalibr> aku try promo weechat kat fairuz sampai hari ni tak berjaya2 lagi nak racun dia
<excalibr> huhu
<kInOzAwA> hehehe... dia dh biasa dgn xchat kot tu x makan pujukan.. dia suka grafik
<kInOzAwA> aku lightweight
<kInOzAwA> kalau kurang guna remote or bila nak paste benda panjang2 aku akan guna weechat..
<excalibr> bitchx pernah dgr tapi tak pernah guna..aku start dgn irssi :D
<kInOzAwA> bitchX lama sudah
<kInOzAwA> lepas wujud irssi lg syok guna irssi
<kInOzAwA> pastu Flashcode dev weechat.. guna weechat lak
<excalibr> tapi kenapa ko guna irssi lagi..
<kInOzAwA> aku guna dua dua...
<kInOzAwA> irssi n weechat
<kInOzAwA> kalau on guna 2 nick
<kInOzAwA> irssi best pasal ada benda tertentu yg x de kt weechat
<kInOzAwA> in terms of customize aku lg suka weechat la
<fairuz> utk irc ni aku dah terbiasa ngan gui
<excalibr> ye ke..aku igt weechat ada semua features dlm irssi
<kInOzAwA> mirc pon aku guna
<kInOzAwA> si flashcode dev weechat tu guna windows xp
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<excalibr> lmao
<excalibr> paatut la dia ckp dia guna [pk]itty
<kInOzAwA> dia run weechat dia kt kitty
<kInOzAwA> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA> aku kalau gui aku suka lg mirc berbanding xchat
<kInOzAwA> kalau kt mac ada irssi yg version gui punya...
<kInOzAwA> tp dh lama x update...
<kInOzAwA> macirssi kalau x silap nama benda tu
<excalibr> kInOzAwA | irssi best pasal ada benda tertentu yg x de kt weechat
<kInOzAwA> yupp
<excalibr> noa
<excalibr> irssi nicklist pun takda
<kInOzAwA> ada
<excalibr> takda..
<kInOzAwA> aku guna benda tu laa
<kInOzAwA> nicklist punya
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<kInOzAwA> kena attach
<excalibr> oloh..plugin tak kira la
<excalibr> haha
<kInOzAwA> ada built in yg x de kt weechat tp ada kt irssi
<kInOzAwA> hehehe
<excalibr> yg kena pakai screen tu kan?
<kInOzAwA> cuba ko compare or check apa benda yg irssi ada tp weechat x de
<kInOzAwA> yerp
<kInOzAwA> screen tu memudahkan keje
<kInOzAwA> hihi
<kInOzAwA> benda tu kan leh conf
<kInOzAwA> so bila on je irssi nicklist terus ada
<excalibr> tak..maksud aku plugin nicklist tu..dia guna screen utk display nicklist
<excalibr> ye
<kInOzAwA> yuppp
<kInOzAwA> mmg ler
<kInOzAwA> ehhehe
<excalibr> kInOzAwA | ada built in yg x de kt weechat tp ada kt irssi
<excalibr> tak taw la
<excalibr> theming config kot?
<cr0nz3r0> ni aku guna irssi kt windows
<cr0nz3r0> kt cygwin
<cr0nz3r0> lol
<excalibr> aku rasa theme config tu je la
<kInOzAwA> bukan
<kInOzAwA> bukan theme conf
<kInOzAwA> conf guna set la
<kInOzAwA> set utk script yg load tu
<kInOzAwA> nama dia adv windowlist
<kInOzAwA> yg tu dia list semua channel yg ko masuk
<excalibr> utk apa tu..debug irc msg?
<kInOzAwA> cuba ko google cari benda tu
<kInOzAwA> benda tu x de kt weechat
<excalibr> ko biar benar
<kInOzAwA> yerp
<excalibr> /buffer list
<kInOzAwA> x sama
<kInOzAwA> ko still kena taip
<kInOzAwA> nak buat apa
<kInOzAwA> ni mmg auto list
<excalibr> yg dlm irrsi tu camna
<kInOzAwA> sepanjang masa terpampang di screen
<kInOzAwA> siap key utk ko switch ke channel
<excalibr> owh..channel buffer list
<kInOzAwA> cuba ko google benda tu
<kInOzAwA> satu lg ada script yg cool masa bitchX yg di develop balik utk irssi
<kInOzAwA> aku dh lupa apa nama benda tu
<cr0nz3r0> huhuhu
<cr0nz3r0> 20 channel join x de masalah... senang nak switch
<excalibr> kInOzAwA: http://i.imgur.com/awPKf.png
<excalibr> benda ni ke maksud ko?
<excalibr> :D
<kInOzAwA> lebih kurang mcm tu tp lg detail dgn switch key
<excalibr> yg no kat tepi tu switch key ler
<kInOzAwA> apa ke nama benda tu
<excalibr> ko nak switch dgn mouse pun boleh :D
<excalibr> buffer.pl script
<excalibr> /script install buffer.pl
<kInOzAwA> jap aku nak check aku dh install ke benda tu
<excalibr> ko guna versi mana
<kInOzAwA> 0.3.8
<excalibr> mouse support tu kena ada >= 0.38
<excalibr> command script tu 0.39
<kInOzAwA_> patut ler pon
<kInOzAwA_> kena upgrade ler ni
<kInOzAwA_> ooo bebaru lg ler benda alah tu ek
<kInOzAwA_> kt irssi dh lama ada
<excalibr> buffer.pl tu dah lama ada..
<excalibr> command /script tu je yg baru
<excalibr> nak bagi senang utk fetch script direct dari site weechat
<excalibr> sblum ni dia suruh org guna skrip weeget
<kInOzAwA_> aku guna weeget je or aku download direct masuk ke folder
<kInOzAwA_> utk auto aku set symlink
<excalibr> :)
<kInOzAwA_> kalau nak edit aku edit source je terus
<kInOzAwA_> hahahaha
<kInOzAwA_> lapo ler plak
<kInOzAwA_> masak nasi goreng kampung satt
<kInOzAwA_> oit excalibr fb ko apa
<excalibr> aih tgh mlm buta pun masak lagi keke
<kInOzAwA_> lapar ni
<kInOzAwA_> mkn pagi td je
<kInOzAwA_> ahhahaha
<kInOzAwA_> mau x lapar
<fairuz> Boring2 kat opis, ikut course graphics https://www.edx.org/courses/BerkeleyX/CS184.1x/2012_Fall/about  
<excalibr> Title: About CS184.1x
<kInOzAwA_> keluar cari ikan bilis sat
<kInOzAwA_> lol
<excalibr> wild susahsebut appears!
<excalibr> eh silap
<excalibr> dia tak masuk sini lol
<excalibr> PREREQUISITES
<excalibr> Solid C/C++ programming background (Java is ok too; you will pick up C++)
<excalibr> but i dont know jack psl c/cpp
<fairuz> Tu Java pun ok :)
<excalibr> pun tak tau..lol
<excalibr> <-- bukan programmer
<excalibr> aku igtkan grafik main dgn photoshop tu semua..
<excalibr> patut la dia nak pakai programming
<fairuz> oh tak.. ni 3D graphics
<fairuz> yg pakai GPU
 * fairuz bukan programmer jugak, tapi dulu ada la belaja programming sikit2
<excalibr> err ye..aku baru perasan bukan graphic design
<excalibr> ye ke sikit2? sikit2 takda la sampai boleh main dgn kernel2
<excalibr> ahah
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> kernel pakai C je
<excalibr> c lagi rumit dari cpp
<fairuz> Tak jugak,, lagi simple sebenanye.. Cuma dia tak byk API mcm cpp / java
<fairuz> balik dulu.. lapa
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-17
<aditia> haloo
<aditia> salaam kenal
<aditia> sy ubuntu user dr indonesia
<aditia> nak tanya apa ada QRP di Ipoh?
<excalibr> helo aditia fairuz fairuz_ kInOzAwA_ 
<excalibr> penreturns
<fairuz_> helo excalibr
<fairuz_> excalibr: tak kuar cari makan ka
<excalibr> fairuz_: tak yah cari dia dtg sendiri
<excalibr> hehe
<fairuz_> ekeke
<fairuz_> siot sakit kepala jugak aku belaja 3D graphics ni... kena korek balik nota time aku buat robot dulu..
<excalibr> pergh..buat robot
<fairuz_> robot kecik ja
<fairuz_> bukan decepticon keke :D
<excalibr> fairuz_: http://www.japantoday.com/category/lifestyle/view/1-35-mil-giant-robot-kuratas-draws-more-than-3000-orders
<excalibr> Title: $1.35 mil giant robot KURATAS draws more than 3,000 orders ‹ Japan Today: Japa [...]
<fairuz_> nanti perang pakai robot gundam
<excalibr> hehe
<excalibr> masuk off road terus terkandas
<excalibr> try and error ni "cuba jaya" erk dlm bm?
<fairuz_> excalibr: aah
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-18
<excalibr> helo slmt pagi
<fairuz_> excalibr: selamat pagi
<excalibr> syukur pagi selamat
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-11
<faizul> hi
<fairuz> yo
<faizul> hi fairuz 
<fairuz> yo faizul
<excalibr> hai fai(ruz|zul)
<fairuz> yo excalibr
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-12
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> :)
<ApOgEE> siapa pandai PHP kat sini yg mencari kerja?
<ApOgEE> aku ada peluang kerja... tolong warwarkan
<palkadot> salam
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> :)
<fairuz> pagi rakan2
<ApOgEE> pagi fairuz 
<ApOgEE> :D
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ohh ade kat sini hehe
<fairuz> ApOgEE: tengah mengumpul team nampak
<fairuz> +1000
<ApOgEE> heheheh
<ApOgEE> tengah mengumpul team... nak bikin dev team utk projek kecil-kecilan je dulu.
<ApOgEE> dah cukup modal, baru bikin projek mega
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> hey ho KatieKitty 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ok dah tu, tanda berkembang
<excalibr> angch, have you heard back from tm about your repo the other day?
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<excalibr> ohai ther
<excalibr> apogee nak bikin dev team..dia dah quit keje ke?
<fairuz> dia dah lama solo kan
<fairuz> kumpul team tu nak kembangkan bisnes apogeek dia la tu
<excalibr> oo..patut la. aku igtkan bisnes printing tu side job dia
<angch> excalibr, ?
<angch> excalibr, context?
<angch> what repo?
<excalibr> oo angch dah lupa
<excalibr> psl repo slow hari tu
<fairuz> any regex guru here?
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> fairuz, tak reti mana tapi berminat nak tau masalah
<excalibr> kuikui
<fairuz> nak match 0001 sampai 9999
<fairuz> tapi tanak 0000
<fairuz> nampak mcm simple je, tapi aku dah pening keke
<excalibr> ko kena pecah ke >1 segmen
<fairuz> yang 3 character first tu takde problem
<fairuz> yg character last tu dia boleh jadi \d tapi dia boleh jadi [1-9]
<fairuz> *jugak
<angch> excalibr, oh okay. :) no change, tapi sekarang dah kurang jam sikit.
<angch> (/me ingat projek lain)
<angch> fairuz, guna dua regex.
<excalibr> angch, igatkan tm tanya sebab nak sponsor bandwdith?
<fairuz> angch: (?!0000)\d{4} seems working, need to test more
<angch>  /\d{4}+/ then not /0000/
<fairuz> I think (?!0000)\d{4} does exactly that. Negative look ahead thing
<fairuz> Shit, each time I use regex, I will get headache
<angch> excalibr, heh, long story. bottom line, malas nak potong and reconnect, etc.  bah.
<excalibr> kalau ^(?:000[1-9]|00[10-99|0[100-999]|[1000-9999])$
<fairuz> excalibr: tak matching ape2 aku test yg tu
<fairuz> dah ok kot, I will stick to (?!0000)\d{4}
<excalibr> /facepalm
<excalibr> sejak bila num range boleh tulis camtu
<angch> excalibr, give it up lah. no way you can make it work in a single regex and still make it fast and readable.
<fairuz> negative lookahead ni
<excalibr> angch, i just did..i got mixed up num range in {} with regex numeric range
<excalibr> fairuz, the facepalm was for me
<angch> fairuz, yeah, that regex works.
<angch> still not a fan of negative lookaheads.
 * fairuz being a regex noob. Only know about it just now while reading the web. :)
<fzlamn> test..
<angch> ..failed
<fzlamn> failed ek? 
<fzlamn> sunyi macam selalu. 
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-13
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<faizul> hello
<excalibr> umarzuki
<umarzuki> ya
<excalibr> patut la aku rasa cam familiar dgn nick ko
<excalibr> aku baru teringat..
<umarzuki> apesal?
<excalibr> umarzuki, aku pernah nampak di forum pdc dulu
<excalibr> haha
<umarzuki> last bila?
<excalibr> last bila?
<umarzuki> jumpa kt pdc
<umarzuki> buka pdc
<excalibr> tadi la..lama gila tak masuk..
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> sunyi sepi dah forum tu..
<umarzuki> ada dah nyawa sikit2 skrg
<umarzuki> aku ada lg kt forum tu
<excalibr> masa time c-fu ada dulu, kencang habis forum tu
<umarzuki> try la check pdc
<umarzuki> aku pn bukan aktif jg dulu
<umarzuki> skrg pn ade la check sekali sehari
<excalibr> aku rasa big mistake la diorang bagi user tukar nama
<excalibr> skrg dah tak leh cam sapa
<umarzuki> takpe la
<umarzuki> user lama dah tak muncul2
<umarzuki> nak tlg meriah join le
<umarzuki> tambah2 sikit pasal ubuntu, oss
<excalibr> umarzuki, aku pernah pk camtu gak dulu..tapi last2 semangat tu hilang
<excalibr> admin dia pun mcm dah tak peduli dgn forum tu
<umarzuki> sekarang ni dah ok juga
<umarzuki> cuma benda2 IT kurang yg reply
<umarzuki> lain2 forum pn sama juga, orang rajin dah bz dengan anak bini
<excalibr> topik cadangan tu pun aku tengok dah jadi mcm tempat org lepas frust
<umarzuki> pelan2 kasi up balik
<excalibr> umarzuki, kalau dah bz kena kasi job tu kat org lain pulak
<umarzuki> aku pun tak tau ada yang nak amik tanggungjawab ke tak
<umarzuki> kena tanya hasani/shanai la camtu
<excalibr> paling kurang pun lantik admin sandaran
<umarzuki> klau tanya aku, aku mmg taknak la apa2 tanggungjawab
<umarzuki> aku kasi sebok je
<excalibr> aku rasa shanai dah serah forum tu sepenuhnya pada fry
<excalibr> mamat tu ada semua akses
<excalibr> aku pun :D
<umarzuki> fry pn mcm bz sgt je, susah nk contact
 * excalibr rasa malu bila baca balik posting lama-lama dia
<excalibr> ^_^;;
<umarzuki> fairuz dlm channel ni fairuz shafie ke fairuz zulkipli?
<excalibr> fairuz 1
<umarzuki> ke fairuz sulaiman?
<umarzuki> aku ingat nama je, muka dh lupa
<excalibr> http://i.imgur.com/nmUbF73.png
<umarzuki> dh mcm win xp plak
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> sekali aku delete semua error dump dlm /var/crash/ dah tak keluar dah dialog box tu
<fairuz> umarzuki: semua pun bukan
<umarzuki> ada pun
<umarzuki> lol
<fairuz> kohkoh mesti la ade
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-14
<fairuz> pagi2
<biborn> ngntok
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-15
<biborn> hye
<faizul> hi
<excalibr> biborn, bye
<excalibr> xd
<biborn> lol ade org rupanya
<excalibr> saya kucing
<biborn> =.=
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-16
<faizul> woi mypapit 
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<mypapit> sux
<excalibr> faizul, ko main ham radio kan
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-17
<faizul> woi mypapit 
<mypapit> kemak faizul 
<faizul> hi jipang_menjerit 
<faizul> cuba ko menjerit sikit nak dengar
<jipang_menjerit> hello faizul
<jipang_menjerit> dah malam, orang nak tido daa
<faizul> ala. ko jerit la sikit
<jipang_menjerit> aku nak tido dah ni
<jipang_menjerit> hahaha
<jipang_menjerit> baru senang hati boleh boot EFI
<faizul> rilek la. awal lagi
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-10
<sabun> sy dah xnak jadi hacker
<sabun> excalibr awak gantikan tempat sy jadi penggodam
<sabun> amboi fairuz xmo kawan hackers lg
<excalibr> apa ko dah buat sabun
<sabun> [21:58:49] * Joins: fairuz (~fairuz@unaffiliated/fairuz)
<sabun> [21:59:19] * Parts: fairuz (~fairuz@unaffiliated/fairuz)
<sabun> :(
<excalibr> dia takut kena hack dengen kau
<sabun> dia takda dalam list aku..so dia selamat daripada di hack oleh aku
<sabun> mypapit je ada dalam list
<excalibr> pheww nasib baik aku tak kena
<sabun> sebenarnya aku da ada dalam /usr/share ko
<excalibr> ko masuk situ buat apa. aku tak share gamba2 nakal dalam tu walapun dir tu nama share
<sabun> saja je jalan2
<sabun> excalibr tgh watpe tu
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-11
<excalibr> o/
<fairuz> excalibr: /./
<fairuz> yo
<fairuz> sapa pakai map service? google/bing/osm
<fairuz> bayar brapa?
<sabun> We are legion
<excalibr> :\
<sabun> excalibr suke makan ikan masak merah pedas hot power x
<excalibr> suka kalau ikan bawal
<sabun> excalibr: terer CSS tak?
<excalibr> tak berapa
<sabun> eh bukan game ye
<sabun> excalibr: ni kan..suka sgt main game
<excalibr> dua-dua tak pandai :P
<sabun> gigit kang
<sabun> aku igt basic je main color, margin, width cukup la kot. rupanya aku fail dekat html elements
<sabun> kakaka
<excalibr> html elements senang lagi..yg susah bila masuk css3
<excalibr> :D
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-12
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<sabun> ni mesti kawan fairuz dan excalibr 
<sabun> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn4iaKkdyII
<sabun> apa punya pegawai atasan la minta rakyat malaysia mati
<sabun> kaw2 punya ramalan probability, power betol ilmu matematik dia ni
 * excalibr points sabun to ubuntulog_
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-13
<fairuz> yo\
<excalibr> \o
<fairuz> \\[]{}
<excalibr> maaf..gaya emotikon sapaan tidak dikenali
<fairuz> haha
<sabun> aik mana fairuz
<sabun> excalibr: hack dia ke
<excalibr> hai sabun
<fairuz> hai
<fairuz> asl
<excalibr> asal mana?
<excalibr> sekarang ni banyak betul arm komputer mcm raspi
<excalibr> mcm2 kempen kat kickstarter dgn indiegog mintak funding utk komputer ni
<fairuz> semua nak glemer haha
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-14
<sabun> hai u all
<fairuz> hai
<sabun> fairuz: tgh buat pe tu
<fairuz> layan clojure
<sabun> awak pun nak jadi hacker macam sy ke
<sabun> best ke clojure
<fairuz> ?
<fairuz> kalau pakai clojure sbb nak jadi hacker ke
<fairuz> lol
<sabun> mestila fairuz i blajar html pun sbb nak jadi hacker
<sabun> malam ni maharaja lawak
<sabun> bole la kita ktawa tebahak2
<fairuz> sabun: tak tau html pun boleh jadi hacker
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> clojure bukan utk buat web pun
<sabun> how dare you fairuz..samakan i dgn skiddies
<sabun> i bukan main click2 GUI trus dpt hack
<sabun> i ni hacker sejati
<sabun> real man drive manua transmission
<sabun> manual
<fairuz> haha ok
<fairuz> gelo
<sabun> fairuz: da minum petang ke
<sabun> malam ni jam 10 k kita tgk maharaja lawak mega
<sabun> jam 9 kot
<fairuz> tak minum petang pun nih
<fairuz> belambak plak keja ari ni
<sabun> bos suruh blaja clojure ke atau inisiatif nak tambah ilmu?
<sabun> aku pun sebenarnya nak blaja PHP..dulu ada la blaja tapi da lupa
<fairuz> tengah transition pegi functional language
<fairuz> dia based on Lisp
<fairuz> pening jugak nak baca awal2
<sabun> u can do it 
<sabun> bole la buat tutorial dlm bahasa melayu 
<excalibr> sabun, campak php dlm sungai :P
<excalibr> gi belajar python lagi elok
<excalibr> lagi banyak guna
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-15
<sabun> excalibr: python slalu guna kat mane bro
<sabun> i ni hacker 
<excalibr> sabun, guna kat mana apa
<sabun> excalibr: python slalu org guna utk apa
<excalibr> sabun, mcm2. scripting, web dev, software dev
<sabun> python ada kelebihan besar sebab semua linux distro dan bsd dan juga OSX secara default memang ada python
<sabun> C dan Python benda wajib ada 
<sabun> nak try blaja python la
<excalibr> ye python ni multi purpose lang dan juga cross platform
<excalibr> kalau php, web dev je la
<sabun> mcm senang je introduction python ni haha
<sabun> best la plak main kat shell dia
<excalibr> yea. python ni senang je kalau dah ada asas programming
<excalibr> semantic dia tidak cryptic mcm perl lol
<excalibr> :D
<sabun> best gak python ni haha
<sabun> tapi nak kena cari IDE la yang sapot python, main tab2 ni penat
<excalibr> atau guna decent text editor yg boleh execute code secara terus
<excalibr> vim/emacs/sublime etc
<excalibr> take your pick
<sabun> excalibr: nano
<sabun> u mad bro
<sabun> bosan lak malam ni, xtau nak tgk cite apa
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-16
<sabun> wei excalibr fairuz ada x tu
<fairuz> yo
<sabun> fairuz: aku x terer sgt bab networking ni. saja nak try connect Kampung Tanpa Wayar ni, hotspot x guna password untuk connect, tapi kena login kat portal untuk akses internet
<sabun> peliknya aku xleh langsung connect ke hotspot tu
<sabun> dia blok MAC address aku ke
<excalibr> yup sebab ko abuse wifi tu utk sedut bittorrent
<sabun> xpe la aku dah email support
<excalibr> k
<sabun> excalibr: kat mana ek yg ramai org malaysia dalam IRC ni, bosan lak hari2 taip english
<excalibr> lari ke -> facebook
<sabun> x brp nampak leet la guna facebook
<sabun> pakai IRC baru nampak hacker
<excalibr> boleh nampak hacker ke guna irc..cam hacker macam mana
<excalibr> :]
<sabun> boleh control botnet
<excalibr> botnet tu apa
<sabun> bot macam ubuntulog , tapi coding pakai html
<fairuz> haha 
<fairuz> pelik2 ko ni sabun
<fairuz> macam main hentam je tulisan2 ko ni
<excalibr> kalau html macm flower pot la kan
<sabun> ye btol haha
<sabun> sapa nak kena invite guna online labs?
<excalibr> online labs tu apa
<sabun> dedicated server tapi pakai arm cpu entah aku x reti bab hardware ni
<sabun> http://labs.online.net/
<fairuz> arm punya cloud tu ke
<sabun> ye
<sabun> dengar cerita dedicated server ni harga dia nak compete macam digitalocean, $5 sebulan
<sabun> tapi truly cloud la, boleh tambah hdd tambah ip tambah core
<fairuz> digitalocean pun truly cloud jugak keke
<sabun> ceh kalau nak tambah extra storage x boleh, kena pakai juga pakej $10
<sabun> patut $5 tambah 10gb ssd extra jadilah $6
<fairuz> tu depend business model diorang la
<fairuz> tak semestinya tak possible
<excalibr> kalau trully cloud takkan boleh tambah hdd semua tu
<sabun> taklah, at least macam amazon AWS tu la
<sabun> bole buat macam2
<excalibr> hdd tu akan mengalami free fall
<fairuz> semua tu cloud
<fairuz> depend business model, depend canggih mana layer paas ko
<sabun> tgk la kalo harga murah dari digitalocean
<sabun> pindah le hahaha
<sabun> lagipun online.net ni macam kimsufi kot, torrent la puas2
<sabun> cuma aku pelik apsal company perancis ni diaorang leh offer murah ek?
<excalibr> pasal server dia dijana dengan ratatouille
<sabun> excalibr: ni kan, time2 gini nak wat lawak..
<fairuz> internet murah kot haha
<fairuz> internet mesia mahal
<sabun> maybe..
<sabun> latency online.net ni lagi bagus dari digitalocean UK dan amsterdam tu
<sabun> kalau dari europe la
<excalibr> fairuz, ahmad shabery would like to have a word with you on that
<sabun> byk gak yg gune python ni excalibr 
<sabun> openstack pun coding guna python rupanya
<excalibr> k
<ejat> ello anyone here? 
<sabun> ejat: dah ada akaun kat ello.co ke
<ejat> xde
<ejat> nie tgh pening loco nak expired 
<ejat> :(
<sabun> sabar ejat , suatu hari nanti semua akan pulih semula
<ejat> aktivity dah makin kurang ... its hard to justify waktu review session 
<ejat> nie pun tgh fikir untuk respond to loco council 
#ubuntu-my 2015-11-15
<jipangmenjerit> ping!
<excalibr> pong
<excalibr> adlan, ejat, hotfloppy, hyperair, jipangmenjerit, kInOzAwA, meetingology, mypapit, najmi, papitfx, repeater_my, shah, udienz: Wake up and smell the coffee
<excalibr> !
<jipangmenjerit> aik, baru dapat reply
<jipangmenjerit> haha
<excalibr> jipang sampai menjerit sebab gembira dapat reply
<excalibr> :P
<jipang_menjerit> choi
<jipang_menjerit> where were you, excalibr?
<jipang_menjerit> I mean, where are you
<excalibr> Im here in front of pc, bracing for potential massive flood in monsoon season
<jipang_menjerit> buat rumah rakit
<jipang_menjerit> jangan end up dekat laut cina selatan, sudah
<excalibr> Haa..
<excalibr> teringat nak set up alert ke mobile bila aras sungai sampai paras bahaya
<excalibr> Tak leh jadi kalau kena lagi tahun ni. Tahun lepas moto kereta semua jadi kapal selam
<ejat> ade plak jipang bersuara
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-17
<mypapit> ss
<mypapit> wow
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-18
<ejat> ??
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-13
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1731797
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1731797 in konversation (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Crash in IRC message parsing" [High,In progress]
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> salam guys
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> nk tny soalan newbie skit
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> ubuntu apa vm yg boleh pakai untuk run window 7 ?
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> sy dh try virtualbox tpi ada issue skit
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> dh try xen virtual manager pun xleh gak
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> ada lgi x vm yg leh pakai ?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Wsalamuaikum
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Vmware player
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Vmware workstation
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @boaty_macboatface, Issue apa tu?
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> + bila nk create PV sy ikot instruction from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen  ada error   sudo lvcreate -L 10G -n lv_vm_ubuntu /dev/<VGNAME>  -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @boaty_macboatface, Sekejap soalan dia... Dalam Ubuntu Environment... Tp nak run Window7  kah?
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> @hidzuan, ye betul
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ubuntu ni desktop kah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Atau server
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> ubuntu desktop
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Masa installation Ubuntu ni mmg mode LVM kah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Atau standard installation
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> standard ja.. xda buat lvm
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  Kepada sesiapa yg nak menggunakan perkhidmatan thelorry.com  . Kini dgn hanya menjadi ahli terpakai.my ada akan mendapat 10% diskaun dari mereka . Layari www.terpakai.my log masuk cari banner Thelorry
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @boaty_macboatface, so masa buat tu auto partition kan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> sepatutnya ada 2 partition lah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> install virtualbox
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> then install windows 7 ..patut tiada masalah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> command ni buat atas sebab apa yaa... sudo lvcreate -L 10G -n lv_vm_ubuntu /dev/<VGNAME>
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> partition standard macam mana nak di LVM kan...
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> @hidzuan, virtualbox jadi issue sebab dy mcm clash dengan Xen
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> so sy dlam process buang semua benda yg berkaitan dengan virtualization n nk start baru balik
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> terbaik....
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> @hidzuan, buat sebab nk create logical volume utk pv
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> hahahhaha
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> GG 😂
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> sebab rasa pelik.. ubuntu dektop ... standard installation.. install VirtualBox.. tidak boleh install Windows...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> daku baca ni tuan... https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/292327/create-partition-standard-partition-vs-lvm-physical-volume-in-centos-installat
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> jika salah minta tunjuk ajar...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> sebab mmg tarikat daku .... bila nak guna LVM ... mesti masa pasang LInux.... dalam LVM mode..
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> tidak pasti jika mazhab ubuntu ni boleh campur2... muahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> hanya Sir @tajulazhar  bisa membantu
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> hahaha terima kasih tuan @hidzuan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Sesama Tuan @boaty_macboatface
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @boaty_macboatface, Cek bios.   Pastikan virtualization on di bios.
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Virtualbox tak perlu buat partition
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> http://hgci2017.eventbrite.com
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-14
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  perl                           5.22.1-9ubuntu0.2    USN-3478-1  The following upgrades are available:  Package                        Version  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  libperl5.22                    5.22.1-9ubuntu0.2  odo
<UbuntuMY>                    9.0c.20171113  perl-base                      5.22.1-9ubuntu0.2  perl-modules-5.22              5.22.1-9ubuntu0.2  tzdata                         2017c-0ubuntu0.16.04
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/guest-sessions-in-18-04-lts-are-they-needed/1714?u=robert.ancell
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> hasnan hasim:  Nak offer siapa nak jadi Writer di Techsemut.com
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Samsung Demos Ubuntu Running on a Galaxy Smartphone  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/samsung-linux-galaxy-video-demo
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, samsung ambik source code ubuntu touch ke?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> http://www.perdanauniversity.edu.my/career/#1507197299927-fab5b72c-214f
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Laju gila.. siap blh compile C++ lg..
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> brapa RAM 8 GB or 16 GB
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @mauisabily, ram tak besar rase, tapi pakai ARM memang membantu compiling
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @alterewok, tak pass pulak qualification..haha
<UbuntuMY> <boaty_macboatface> amin
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ingat ada lecturer IT. dulu dah hantar kat farhan.. takde update ape2.. tak layak kot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:   Package                        Version              USN   -------------------------------------------------------------------   postgresql-9.5                 9.5.10-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3479-1
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> https://www.fossmint.com/keep-ubuntu-system-clean/?utm_content=bufferfb814&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-15
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> https://betanews.com/2017/11/14/dell-ubuntu-linux/amp/
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<UbuntuMY> Mustapah was added by: Mustapah
<UbuntuMY> <Anma Arizal> https://t.me/cybersecuritynetwork
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-16
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: Kubuntu Most Wanted  https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-most-wanted/  Kubuntu Cafe Live, is our new community show. This new format show is styled using a magazine format. We created lots of space for community involvement, breaking the show into multiple segments, and we want to get you involved. We are looking for Presenters, Trainers, Writers and Hosts. Are you...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> buku hacking percuma?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> hebat ni..
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> percuma tu yang rasa macam WAJIB pergi ni
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> @myfenris, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> السلام عليكم   Tuan admin
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Rakan nk join room ini, tp xtau link nk join nye. Bole admin bagi tak link nye. Tqvm
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @امير احمد, https://t.me/ubuntumalaysia ?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum. Kalau install Ubuntu 16 pstu upgrade ke 17 guna extracted iso je boleh ke?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Wsalamuaikum
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Run arahan ni ajer tuan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Walau apa pun... Backup semua data dulu....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @myfenris, Trainer?.. Menarik ni
<UbuntuMY> Fadilatul Rahmah Mahfol was added by: Fadilatul Rahmah Mahfol
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Perghh ... Windows 10 latest update dah ada symbolics link dan hard link. Tiru linux ler tu
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Cer type HELP kat cmd prompt
<UbuntuMY> <ixtzhrl> Windows saya dah lama tak update, even cuba manual update pun ditulis Windows is up to date
<UbuntuMY> <ixtzhrl> Padahal version dah jauh ketinggalan
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ooo
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-17
<pokgak> semua nama <nama> macam ni chat bukan dari irc ke?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> maksud pokgak ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> haah .. bukan .. dari telegram
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> pokgak nie sape ye ?
<pokgak> baru jumpa channel ubuntu-my kat freenode
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <Anma Arizal> http://google.com/newsstand/s/CBIw0v_d8jY
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @hidzuan, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Nk tnye, skrg ni hard disk kene kunci dlm Ubuntu. Dh x boleh bukak dlm Windows. Bukak dlm Windows dia kata disk is encrypted. So nk kne run ape ni?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Mesti install pilih utk encrypt disk
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @UmarzukiCell, Rse mcm x
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> So dh try sudo pun x lepas. Dia bg read only je
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> bukan sudo, tapi guna command mount dengan option luks
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Luks?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage#Mount_Encrypted_Filesystem
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Dh buat tp knp masuk ke Windows dia protected
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Dh tekan change permission for enclosed files, pstu yg others tu dh buat read n write dgn folders create and delete files. X jd jgk
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Masuk linux terminals  Boleh run   fdisk -l  Then paste kat sini disk windows yang locked tu?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Kne download dlu ke fdisk tu?
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Permission denied tuu ... Kena pakai cmd: sudo fdisk -l
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Yeap kena ada proviledge run fdisk guna sudo atau jadi root
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Disk /dev/sdc: 465.8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors  Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes  Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes  I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes  Disklabel type: dos  Disk identifier: 0xa56747c9
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Device     Boot Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type  /dev/sdc1          63 976768064 976768002 465.8G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Ok, masa dalam windows dekat disk management detect apa? Ntfs?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Ni mcm kes tak boleh read ntfs kat Linux    Terbalik takleh reaf kat windows plak 😅😬
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Boleh check apa label Disk partition ni dalam /etc/fstab
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Nak tgk jenis apa dia mount
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Hmm. Tibe² dpt. Sbb pki iodd. Pasang kt Ubuntu pstu setting kt console iodd tu buat write protect x sangka jd issue
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Alhamdulillah tq semua yg tolong
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> 👍👍👍JZKK
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Oh iodd punya angkara
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Akhirnya ada juga Ubuntu dalam redmi 4a
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @amin007ledang, Wah
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @amin007ledang, Wahh pakai mouse juga ke hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Boleh juga pakai mouse
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> dah mi pulak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nice juga icons suru
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Minat sungguh dengan Kylin tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tp kalau suru dalam packaging banyak xde
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> so kena dload zip
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tp icon utk bionic masih belom final lagi .. kite tunggu jer la
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-18
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @jipangmenjerit, Boleh remote Astro katanya
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @apisznasdin, Boleh run terus MP3, video dan sebagainya tanpa install apa2
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ubuntu pun boleh lah
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @amin007ledang, Haah wife pakai.. off tv pun boleh.. 😅
<UbuntuMY> M Khairi was added by: M Khairi
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @amin007ledang, Mohon toturial 😂
<UbuntuMY> kubis lumut was added by: kubis lumut
<UbuntuMY> ~mrm~ was added by: ~mrm~
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Much appreciated. Terima kasih tuan..
<UbuntuMY> Rizaldaud was added by: Rizaldaud
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Ni jd time shutdown, dia hang x nk gerak
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, ada kacau setting dalam bios? cpu? ke apa?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Xde. Mmg default bios setting. Tgk Internet dia ckp ada bugs tp cm x fhm dia ckp ape
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Processor apa?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> i7
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, shutdown ke startup? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Shutdown
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Startup ok je. No issue
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Try install package irqbalance
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Benda tu dia run background je ke?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> sudo apt-get install irqbalance  Betul?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Irqbalance dh ada n newest version, 1.1.0-2.3ubuntu1
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> https://youtu.be/eUJRDMzRPdQ
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Hai ... ko peminat Cyborg Girl ker? 🙀
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-19
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://youtu.be/shV2sokuF5k
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @msyukor, ni kat sydney haritu. saya join debate ni. tapi customer yang represent AWS tu tak cerita in detail feature yang ada kat ECS
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @msyukor, Pengganti nixie pixel
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @Khalid_Al_Walid, Oh boleh ya?
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Assalamualaikum , pada yang nak jual pakaian lama barang lama . Boleh iklan kan di www.terpakai.my ianya percuma dan tanpa had
#ubuntu-my 2019-11-13
<fenris> x
